# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A duhet të ketë diferencë moshe në çift?

## baby_bù

Pyetje per te gjithe ju:

Si mendoni a duhet te kene diference moshe partneret e nje çifti ? Dhe perse ?

Diskutim te mbare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## suada dr

Mendoj se duhet te ket, mashkulli duhet te jet me i madh se femra.sepse kot nuk thojn femra piqet me shpejt se mashkulli

----------


## PlAyBoY

Duhet por jo se thote suada ashu se ja rrit neren vetes se per ate pune avash ti se burrat dallohen per me shume gjera po se kshu a asa ma shum tju lirosh doren aq me shum ju rritet menja disave kendej nejse mosha maksimumi 5 vjet difference ma shume ska lezet duket si kur eshte lidhur me baben e vet

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Po kjo puna moshes sesht me te then  varet se me ke te ngjit , por dhe shum diferenc sduhet te ket , un jam gjithmon tek ajo 5 ose 6 vjet .. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## baby_bù

> Po kjo puna moshes sesht me te then  varet se me ke te ngjit , por dhe shum diferenc sduhet te ket , un jam gjithmon tek ajo 5 ose 6 vjet ..


5-6 me me madh apo me te vogel se vetja ?

----------


## master2006

Kam degjuar se femra plaket me shpejt sesa mashkulli, dhe kenaqesite seksuale perfundojn me shpejt tek femra sesa tek mashkulli kur te hyjn ne mosh te shtyer, ndoshta kete dine ta shpjegojne me mir mjeket  :ngerdheshje: . Prandaj preferohet qe femra te jet me e re sesa mashkulli.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> 5-6 me me madh apo me te vogel se vetja ?



Ai me i madh moj xhan , se me te vogel i bie ta rris vet , skam ne mend te behem mamaja po gruja ...lol

----------


## fatluminati

Master, jo pse femrat plaken me shpejt se meshkujt(edhe pse pakex qendron kjo qe ti thua), por nga ajo se Femrat kurr nuk enderrojne me nje mashkull te moshes se vet apo me te ri, ske c'ti bojsh - enderrojn gjithnji AA M me te vjeter per10< ...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

varet nga cifti, nese jan ne te njejten moshe dhe ne te njejtin nivel atehere eshte ok

----------


## diamant abrashi

Ka shije tjetër mishi i qingjit dhe shyqyr që partnerja ime aktuale (mbase edhe e fundit) ka 10 vjet më pak nga mua...Dhe duhet të them se ndjehemi shumë mirë mes vete dhe dëshirohemi shumë...Si duket çështja e dallimit në moshë është më tepër çështje gustoje (dhe atraksioni) personale...Në fakt është e lidhur më tepër me gravitacionin shpirtëror dhe përvojat e kaluara shpirtërore të partnerëve...

----------


## FierAkja143

Mosha thon qe ska shume rendesi por personalisht nuk kam qene as nje here e terhequr nga moshatar. 5 deri 9 vjet me i madh mashkulli besoj se eshte shume mire.  Tani varet dhe nga pjekuria e personit.  Ka raste ku nje 20 vjecar del me i pjekur dhe ka me shume gjera ne terezi se nje 25 apo 29 vjecar.

----------


## bebushja

Nga perfundimet e nje studimi dolen se : 
1~~ciftet 10--15 vjet diference(pra mashkulli me i madh)
risin femije pa probleme dhe shume pak te stresuar (mund te jen prinder jo biologjik ose bilogjik),dhe kane nje familje shume te stabilizuar,dhe kjo lidhje eshte teper e qendrushme.
2~~ciftet 5--7 vjete diference(pra mashkulli me i madhe) jane ciftet qe gjithmon kane shume femije dhe jane prinderit biologjik te tyre.dhe kane nje jete normale
3~~ciftet qe jane njesoj ne moshe ,risin femije shum problematike ,% me e madhe e tyre skane ecuri te mire ,pra jane nje lidhje qe nuk funksionon mire.
4~~ndersa ciftet ku mashkulli eshte 5---10 vjec me i vogel ,gjithmon kane gjasa te mos ecin fare,jane lidhje kohore,ne% te madhe nuk bejn femije bashk,,,,,,,.
UNE PER VETE MENDOJ SE JO ME SHUME SE 6 VJECE ME TE MADH DO ISHTE SHUME OK  :buzeqeshje: 

ju pershendes

----------


## IL__SANTO

Duhet te kete pak diferenc diku aty tek 5 vjet edhe jo me teper se pastaj i bie qe Burri te shikoj lajmet ndersa Gruaja te doje te shikoj filma vizatimor.     :perqeshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Nuk mendoj se diferenca ne moshe eshte nje kusht i domosdoshem per nje marredhenie te sukseshme ne çift. Sipas mendimit tim gjithçka varet nga nga psiokologjia dhe menyra se si dy personat e kane krijuar marredhenien e tyre qe ne fillim.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Po duhet te ket diference ne moshe.
Diferenca mos te jet me shum se 6 - 7 vjet  , sepse nuk do kishte kuptim pastaj.

----------


## milanistja_el

Per mendimin tim cuni duhet te jete 3 deri ne 5 vjet me i madh se goca, jo me teper se pastaj ka perplasje mentalitetesh dhe mosperputhje mendimesh e idesh.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

per mendimin tim duhet te ken burri duhet te jet nja 2 ose 3 vjet me i madh....une me burrin tim kemi 3 vjet diferenc...ta kisha moshatar nuk do me pelqeje ...

----------


## xhuliana

Kur dy njerez dashurohen nuk eshte se ne ate moment  konsiderojne edhe moshen!!!  
Por besoj se lidhjet qe kane probabilitet te jene jetegjate jane ato ku mashkulli eshte deri ne 5 vjet me i madh!

----------


## suada dr

> Duhet por jo se thote suada ashu se ja rrit neren vetes se per ate pune avash ti se burrat dallohen per me shume gjera po se kshu a asa ma shum tju lirosh doren aq me shum ju rritet menja disave kendej nejse mosha maksimumi 5 vjet difference ma shume ska lezet duket si kur eshte lidhur me baben e vet


Nuk thash qe burrat nuk dallohen per shum gjera,
si femrat dhe meshkujt dallohen per shum gjera,por femra piqet me shpejt kshuqe nuk shkon dakort me menien e mashkullit.kot sthojn qe femra eshte 3 vjet me e madhe se mosha e vet reale per sa i perket kapacitetit mendor. :Lulja3:

----------


## Dorontina

*Dashuria nuk njef mosh,ajo kerkon dashuri....as zogu nuk asht i lumtur ne kafaz te ART*

----------

